# Shrimp Water Hardness



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have measured the water in my 10 gallon Cherry and Black Bee shrimp tank at pH 7.2, GH 4 and KH 1 or 2.

I just got some Seachem Equilibrium and Alkaline buffer. What parameters should I aim for?


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I actually would like to know this too.. I have it at pH 7.0-7.4, GH 8-10 and KH 3-5 with weekly 20% water change. I'm keeping RCS, though I'd like to know the best parameters for CRS too.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm RCS have a wider pH range so 7.2 is ok, CRS is ok too but they prefer slightly acidic environment and soft, u don't need alkaline buffer... Stability is the key to shrimp keeping, so old clean aged water with no sudden changes is the best.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Hmmm RCS have a wider pH range so 7.2 is ok, CRS is ok too but they prefer slightly acidic environment and soft, u don't need alkaline buffer... Stability is the key to shrimp keeping, so old clean aged water with no sudden changes is the best.


x2 
the neocaridinas (cherries, yellow etc) generally are more forgiving of water parameters, provided they're stable. Caridinas (crystal reds etc) need cooler, softer water with a lower ph.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

have to agree with everyone else here, one thing I found out the hard way that there needs to be calcium in the water for them to molt properly. It was suggested to me by Jobbers604 to add some crushed coral to my filter. He gave me some and since I have added it I have noticed no deaths, better coloration and alot more activity in the tank.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i put 2 cups of sugar consistency aragonite in from my other tank to buffer the water a bit and keep it stable so i can just use tapwater and do small changes, seems to be working so far, kh and gh staying around 5. i picked up some hermit crab food at aquariums west too thats calcium supplimented, they seem to like it, i see lots of molted shells and havent seen any dead ones since the day after i introduced them i think some got shocked
at Aprils the other day i got a few little l144's and she threw in a free cherry red shrimp, hes still alive! woohooo, i think i might eventually get more of these i love the bright white/red contrast. il prolly pick up that shi... something shrimp food from april too i just didnt have the cash atm


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

So far with my new cherry shrimp tank I use Florabase with crushed coral in a filter bag in the tank. The florabase really seems to keep the water soft and I try and buffer it with the crushed coral. Hope this is a good combo.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i was told by another bca member that around 4gh and 2kh seem's most optimal for yellows and reds, i wont post name in case its he didn't want me to but pm me if you want more details, and trust me he definitely knows what he is doing....


----------

